# Parque la Bateria Torremolinos



## coldhater 1 (Jul 28, 2010)

Any help with the best route on foot from Plaza costa del sol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

coldhater 1 said:


> Any help with the best route on foot from Plaza costa del sol


I'm pretty sure Google maps has a doobry that shows you that



edit - it does - but I can't get the link to work


go into google maps & use the 'get directions' tool


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

I havent been to this park yet but I know it is very near to a train station ( think it is Montemar Alto) on the Fuengirola to Malaga line. So depending where you are in Torremolinos, it might be worthwhile getting the train from Torremolinos centre to Montemar Alto. You can see the park from the station.


----------



## mogzilla (Oct 13, 2010)

coldhater 1 said:


> Any help with the best route on foot from Plaza costa del sol


Best way and easiest way (without writing a mile long description) is to get the train to Montemar and then from there walk over the railway bridge and you're there!

Discount Guide to Costa del Sol


----------

